# RX 480 kaputt - was tun?



## Hias_147 (2. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag

Meine Sapphire RX 480 8GB hat vor kurzem leider den Geist aufgegeben.
(Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, sonst läuft alles - anderer Monitor und andere Anschlüsse und BIOS Switch probiert - überall das selbe Ergebnis)
Aktuell habe ich wieder meine alte MSI R9 280X eingebaut. (Da der PC so ohne Probleme läuft gehe ich von einem Defekt der RX 480 aus)

Zum Glück erweist sich Amazon als sehr kulant und tauscht mir die Karte anstandslos aus, da sie jedoch nicht mehr lagernd ist bekomme ich den Kaufpreis von ca. 290€ rückerstattet.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, welche Karte ich mir nun kaufen soll. Auch weil Vega jetzt vor der Tür steht und ich evtl. noch warten möchte.
Eine Nvidia Karte kommt nicht in Frage, da ich einen WQHD 144Hz FreeSync Monitor habe - den ich jetzt mit meiner R9 280X auch nicht voll auslasten kann.

Die Sapphire RX 580 Nitro Limited Edition würde mir sehr gut gefallen, leider ist sie auf Amazon momentan nicht lieferbar. 
(Ich würde die Grafikkarte gerne wieder bei Amazon kaufen, da der Service bei Defekten wie diesem mMn. unerreicht ist und zB bei mindfactory müsste ich beim Preis ja auch nochmal 10€ für den Versand nach österreich draufrechnen der bei Amazon ja umsonst ist)

Welches Modell der RX 580 ist denn sonst zu empfehlen? Ich hätte schon gerne eines der Modelle die standardmäßig auf 1450mhz übertaktet sind.
 Oder soll ich überhaupt auf Vega warten, immerhin möchte ich schon einige Zeit in WQHD spielen und ich weiß jetzt nicht wie zukunftssicher die RX 580 diesbezüglich ist.
Das oberste High-End Modell muss es sowieso nicht sein, im Moment spiele ich hauptsächlich auf PS4, Wii U und Switch - dennoch möchte ich wenn ich am PC spiele flüssig in hohen Detailstufen auf WQHD spielen. 

Netzteil habe ich im Moment das bequeit E9-480W CM (seit 2014 im Einsatz), sollte ich das dann bei einer Vega GPU gegen ein neues austauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

Also, eine RX 580 ist nicht viel schneller als eine RX 480, denn die 580 ist ja nur ein "Refresh" der 480er. Die 580er sind etwas leichter zu übertakten, so dass du halt durch den höheren Takt der 580er-Modelle etwas mehr Leistung hast. Es wäre also nicht "schlimm", wenn du eine RX 480 nimmst. Aber egal on du eine RX 480 oder RX 580 nimmst: da spielt es an sich keine so große Rolle, welches Modell du genau nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass sie halt nicht zu lang ist, ansonsten musst du Dir aber nicht wegen 50 MHz Takt mehr oder weniger einen Kopf machen. Wenn du natürlich für 280€ 1500 MHz bekommst und für 260e nur 1400, dann nimm ruhig die schnellere. Aber ich würde nicht wegen 20-30MHz mehr nochmal 20€ mehr ausgeben, denn 20 MHz bei eh schon 1400-1500 MHz sind grad mal 1-2%, das merkst du gar nicht.

Im Moment ist die RX 580 bei Amazon aber allgemein schwer zu haben. Das "beste", was ich da noch finden konnte, wäre eine ab 6.5 lieferbare Asus: https://www.amazon.de/Strix-RX480-O8G-Gaming-Radeon-Grafikkarte-Speicher-DisplayPort/dp/B01IPO8SBU/ 

es kann aber sein, dass die Asus zu lang ist, und/oder dass die anderen Modelle, wo kein genauer Termin beisteht, plötzlich doch alle noch am Ende der Woche auf Lager sind. 


Was die "zukunftsicherheit" angeht: nur weil es vlt in ein paar Wochen "noch bessere" Karten gibt heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass die Spielehersteller plötzlich schon für "mittlere Details in FullHD" MINDESTENS eine RX 580 voraussetzen und die dann in WQHD auf mittel schon Probleme bekommt    Wenn Dir die R9 280X zur Überbrückung reicht, dann warte aber ruhig. Vega wird aber mit "High End" starten, also für 300-400€ wird das wohl nix. und die Vega, die dann eher 300-400€ kosten,  dürften noch auf sich warten lassen. 

Das Netzteil sollte locker reichen, die guten BeQuiet leisten viel mehr als das, was die Wattzahl anscheinend vermuten lässt. Wenn das Netzteil 2x PCIe 8Pin bietet, reicht es auch für jede Karte, die 2x 8Pin braucht. Bei den modernen Karten geht der Trend aber eher zur Stromeffizienz, d,h. Vega könnte ggf. sogar nur 1x 8Pin oder 2x 6 Pin brauchen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. Mai 2017)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Meine Sapphire RX 480 8GB hat vor kurzem leider den Geist aufgegeben.
> (Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, sonst läuft alles - anderer Monitor und andere Anschlüsse und BIOS Switch probiert - überall das selbe Ergebnis)
> ...



Sack die Kohle ein und hol Dir ne günstige 480. Die ASUS Radeon STRIX-RX480-8G 8GB ist oft günstig zu haben, neulich haben sie die noch für 200 Euro inkl. Prey rausgehauen. Auf die 580 würde ich verzichten, kaum Vorteile.


----------



## Hias_147 (2. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass sie halt nicht zu lang ist, [...] es kann aber sein, dass die Asus zu lang ist,



Zu lang sollte kein Problem sein da in meinem Gehäuse ca. 32cm lange Grafikkarten standardmäßig Platz haben und ich zusätzlich noch den Festplattenkäfig komplett ausgebaut habe.
Weil eine längere Karte bedeutet doch einen größeren Kühlkörper und damit niedriegere Temperaturen/bessere Übertaktbarkeit oder?

Grundsätzlich wären mir so 20-30€ Aufpreis zu einer guten RX 580 egal, immerhin ist ja fast ein Gratis Upgrade sozusagen. Jedoch nur wenn es sich von der Leistung her lohnt.
Die Limited Edition der Sapphire Nitro könnte nämlich bei Amazon um 318 vorbestellt werden.
Und meine alte 480 schaffte kaum mehr als 1300mhz stable, von daher wären die 1450 der L.E. ja schon eine Steigerung von ca. 10%.

Wäre die R9 FURY eigentlich eine Alternative?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

Theoretisch hat ein größerer Kühler ne bessere Kühlung, so dass die beim gleichen Takt leiser sein kann als eine Karte mit kleinerem Kühler. Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass ne lange Karte lauter ist als eine andere, kürzere, weil die kürzere insgesamt trotzdem den besseren Kühler hat. oder auch, weil die Lüfterkurve anders eingestellt ist. zB wenn der Hersteller unbedingt mit Werten von maximal 60 Grad werben will, laufen dessen Lüfter halt auch so schnell, dass das klappt, obwohl selbst 20 Grad mehr kein Problem wären, die Karte dann aber leiser wäre, wenn sie 80 Grad "zulassen" würde, bevor die Lüfter Gas geben.

Die Fury R9, hmm... die ist glaub ich nicht schneller als eine RX 480/580. Die hat halt nur 4GB RAM, aber beim RAM dafür das sehr schnelle HBM.


----------



## hibana (2. Mai 2017)

Hab auch diese 480 die ist aber sehr lang^^ achja und Prey gibt es von Asus dazu.


----------



## Hias_147 (2. Mai 2017)

Prey reizt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt. Sonst gibt es aktuell keine Bundles mit gratis Spielen zu AMD Karten oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Prey reizt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt. Sonst gibt es aktuell keine Bundles mit gratis Spielen zu AMD Karten oder?


 hmm, da kannst du am besten mal bei den Herstellern nachsehen. Manchmal gibt es ne Aktion von AMD für alle zB RX 580er, manchmal haben aber auch die Hersteller ne eigene Aktion.


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Fury R9, hmm... die ist glaub ich nicht schneller als eine RX 480/580. Die hat halt nur 4GB RAM, aber beim RAM dafür das sehr schnelle HBM.


Ich würde, auf Basis von Benchmarks, die ich gelesen habe, schon behaupten dass die Fury leistungsstärker ist. Allerdings nicht genug um den Mehrpreis zu rechtfertigen.

Zum Thema Gratisgame: Von AMD-Seite kannst du mit dem Kauf einer 480 oder 580 noch bis 30. Juni zwischen folgenden Games wählen: 
- SID MEIER’S CIVILIZATION VI
- DOOM
- Total War: Warhammer
- The Banner Saga 2
- Winning Putt
- Ashes of the Singularity
- Hitman
- DiRT Rally
- Guacamelee
- Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed 
- Space Run
- Tales from Space: Mutant Blobs Attack
- Napoleon Total War
- SID MEIER'S CIVILIZATION
- BEYOND EARTH
- DiRT 3
Die Angebote etwaiger Retailer sind hier meist besser, lassen sich aber durch ihre zeitliche Begrenzung nur schlecht überschauen.


----------



## Hias_147 (3. Mai 2017)

Also die Limited Edition der Sapphire RX 580 ist jetzt kaum mehr lieferbar/vorbestellbar, zumindest nicht unter ~350€.
Aber ich habe gesehen die normale Nitro+ ist für 289 ab dem 5. Mai lieferbar: https://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-RADE...ie=UTF8&qid=1493809322&sr=8-6&keywords=rx+580
Da ich für die alte Karte 292,50€ von Amazon schon überwiesen bekommen habe wäre das somit eine tolle Möglichkeit für ein Gratis Upgrade.

Die 40 Mhz Unterschied werden sich nicht sonderlich groß bemerkbar machen oder?
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen RX 580 (XTX) und RX 580 (XTR)? Lohnt es sich dafür noch ein paar Euro draufzulegen? In Frage kommen würden für mich, neben der L.E. von Sapphire, die MSI RX 580 Gaming X+ oder die Gigabyte Aorus. Leider sind die auf Amazon nicht verfügbar und bei mindfactory würden nochmal 20€ für den Versand nach Österreich draufkommen.
Lohnt es sich auf eine dieser Karten zu warten oder ist der Unterschied zwischen XTX und XTR nicht von großer Bedeutung?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Also die Limited Edition der Sapphire RX 580 ist jetzt kaum mehr lieferbar/vorbestellbar, zumindest nicht unter ~350€.
> Aber ich habe gesehen die normale Nitro+ ist für 289 ab dem 5. Mai lieferbar: https://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-RADE...ie=UTF8&qid=1493809322&sr=8-6&keywords=rx+580
> Da ich für die alte Karte 292,50€ von Amazon schon überwiesen bekommen habe wäre das somit eine tolle Möglichkeit für ein Gratis Upgrade.
> 
> Die 40 Mhz Unterschied werden sich nicht sonderlich groß bemerkbar machen oder?


 nein, das sind ca 2,5-3% mehr Takt, du hast dann eben maximal 2,5% mehr FPS. Also statt 30 FPS hättest du 31, statt 50 FPS hättest du 51-52, statt 100 FPS hättest du 102-103. 



> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen RX 580 (XTX) und RX 580 (XTR)? Lohnt es sich dafür noch ein paar Euro draufzulegen?


 die XTR-Chips sind eigentlich auch die gleichen wie bei XTX, aber es sind die, mit einer etwas "besseren" Ausbeute bei der Qualität, so dass du damit höhere GARANTIERTE Taktwerte hast. D.h. ein XTR schafft immer mehr als 1400MHz, ein XTX scheitert da manchmal. Aber es kann auch ne XTX-Karte nen höheren Takt als eine mit XTR haben, dann hat der Hersteller aber auch "gute" XTX-Chips, die das schaffen. 

Praktisch ist es aber so, dass beide Chips an sich gleich sind, so dass du bei zB 5% mehr Takt auch BIS ZU 5% mehr Leistung hast. Wenn die Karte dann direkt 10% mehr kostet, lohnt sich es also nicht.


----------

